# **REQ** Pele vs. Liddell Avatar



## MMAx4xLIFE (Nov 25, 2006)

If someone could hook me up with an avatar or Pele Dropping Liddel with a high kick...It happend 2-3 times i don't care which one... It happend at IVC 6 !


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I have no idea how to create avatars. But just two let you know the guys that make them usually like you to have at least a couple hundred posts before they make you a custome avatar.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

asskicker said:


> But just two let you know the guys that make them usually like you to have at least a couple hundred posts before they make you a custom avatar.


Exactly. It's not happening right now bud.

Sorry.

3 posts? :laugh:


----------



## xTkMx The End (Dec 1, 2006)

when i find out how ill make you one


----------



## MMAx4xLIFE (Nov 25, 2006)

xTkMx The End said:


> when i find out how ill make you one


Right on man....


----------

